# It's baseball playoff time!



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, aren't we all excited about the Cubbies tonight? Well maybe not so much if you live in Pittsburgh.  Now they go up against the big bad Cardinals (sorry, Chris). Since my Angels lost to Houston, I really don't have a dog in the fight this year, but would love to see the Cubs go all the way.


----------



## srf89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Phillies and Tigers fan myself.
I'll pull for the Cubs out of pity, which is what most non-Cardinals or White Sox baseball fans do. In the AL, KC deserves a shot after Bumgarner totally whipped them last year. But Toronto just looks filthy strong.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm an Astros fan!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Sad Braves fan here. But followed the Royals long ago when living in Kansas. So I'm sort of torn between supporting them and the Cubs. Guess I'll have to wish for a Royals/Cubs meeting in the series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/92750/20151007/back-future-writers-2015-cubs-world-series-prediction-come-true.htm

There would be all kinds of awesomeness if the Cubs could win this year!

I confess to a little saddness for the Pirates, however -- went to school near Pittsburgh so I have a sort of soft spot for them, and lots of friends in the area who are fans.

Perfectly happy that the Yankees lost. 

For the rest . . . . . I can get behind the Cubs for the National League. Mets beat my Nationals, but, really the Nats beat themselves -- but don't let me get started on THAT!    Cardinals -- I can't shake my negativity about the hacking thing that came out early in the year and don't really understand why no one else seems to care about it. But I have a friend who's a Cardinals fan and he's a cool guy. Have another friend who's majorly annoying about them, though.  Don't know anything about the Dodgers except that they have some excellent pitchers!

In the American League, I have to go with Blue Jays. Mostly I'm just happy that, if it couldn't be the Orioles, at least it wasn't the Yankees or Boston who won the division.  Haven't followed the American league enough, though, to have any strong feelings about the other teams.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I cheered for the Cubs last night!  I cheered against the Yankees Tuesday night, so I'm happy with the Wild Card wins.

Even though we are Cardinal fans (it's okay spotsmom!), we managed to raise a die-hard Cubs fan in our son - someone in the family will be happy about the eventual Cards/Cubs outcome.  I predict the Cubs will beat the Cardinals in five, and once the Cardinals are out, we will cheer for the Cubs to take it all.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I grew up as a Cubs fan, but morphed into a Phillies fan during the 30+ years I lived in the NJ 'burbs. Well, the Phillies sucked this year, so I'm back to being a Cubs fan for now. 

My favorite as a kid (of course), Mr. Cub himself:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Usually I'm an American League fan, but this year I can't really get behind any of them except Toronto who has been waiting awhile to get in the playoffs.  They are also HOT!

In the National League, I'm surprised, Chris, to see that you think the Cards will lose! I hope you're right!

I have some attraction to the Mets strictly because a Pacific Northwest rookie who went to Oregon State, Michael Conforto, plays for them and is having a great year.

We shall see.  At least I won't be totally grounded for the day having  to watch the Astros/KC (sorry, fans). My husband is somewhat sympathetic to baseball, but perhaps not to two games in the same day.  I have a surprise for him tomorrow!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yesterday was quite a day, wasn't it?  First extra-inning game of the playoffs (14 innings  ), Cardinals won (though umpire was pretty generous with Lackey), Kansas City came from behind to tie that series, and it was a late night/early morning here to see the Mets/Dodgers came (cheering for the Mets on telracs' behalf).

Have I mentioned I love baseball regardless of who is playing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, as a Nats fan, I have no great love for the Mets. 

BUT. . . . 

I'm now officially rooting AGAINST the Dodgers . . . .dirty play by Chase Utley. But then, he came from Philadelphia, so it's not particularly surprising.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, as a Nats fan, I have no great love for the Mets.
> 
> BUT. . . .
> 
> I'm now officially rooting AGAINST the Dodgers . . . .dirty play by Chase Utley. But then, he came from Philadelphia, so it's not particularly surprising.


Agree 100%! I couldn't believe it wasn't called a double play with the interference rule. No way they should have reversed the out call. I read somewhere today that the league is investigating the call; of course that won't change the outcome of last night's game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Agree 100%! I couldn't believe it wasn't called a double play with the interference rule. No way they should have reversed the out call. I read somewhere today that the league is investigating the call; of course that won't change the outcome of last night's game.


Exactly! There was a good write up about it in the Washington Post -- again, not a publication known to have a lot of love for the Mets. Their analysis was that Utley played dirty, the Dodgers Manager played sneaky, and the officiating team totally blew it.

Hope the Mets can keep it classy and Karma comes through for 'em.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

That slide was unbelievably cheap. How can you be safe if you never touched the base? Two game suspension was probably to save money on the security detail that would have been hired to protect the creep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the Dodgers/Utley are appealing the suspension . . . . I hope the appeal fails. I suppose it's standard response but why can't a guy just say, "Yeah, sorry, I was amped up for the game and got a bit carried away; I apologize and will serve my suspension willingly."

Mind you, while I suppose it's fair to say that Utley never 'intended' to _hurt_ Tejada, the action was completely reckless.

I also think that officiating team should be removed from the playoffs; 'cause they got it wrong in allowing the review of a 'neighborhood' play.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

So the suspension was overturned, but I think the Dodgers would be nuts to play him in the next 2 days.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> So the suspension was overturned, but I think the Dodgers would be nuts to play him in the next 2 days.


Agreed. Someone else is going to get hurt if they do.

Also, bah humbug to the instant replay in baseball. I despise it and game/momentum-changing reversal calls.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> Well, aren't we all excited about the Cubbies tonight? Well maybe not so much if you live in Pittsburgh. Now they go up against the big bad Cardinals (sorry, Chris). Since my Angels lost to Houston, I really don't have a dog in the fight this year, but would love to see the Cubs go all the way.


I can't wait to watch the game. Life long Cub fan here.  I even set the finale of one of my books at Wrigley Field, and in fact, have had posts on my FB wall from friends the last two times there were bomb threats at Wrigley. They jokingly wondered if I had something to do with it! lol.

I was able to take my 15 yo daughter to one game at Wrigley this year. Not her first game ever, but the first one where she enjoyed it as she only this year began watching the team, although she still doesn't know much about baseball. It doesn't matter when Kris Bryant is as cute as he is.  We went down by the field for a few minutes before the game, and I pointed out Bryant to her, and she was shaking, she was so thrilled to be so close. It wasn't until she was showing me her pics she took of him, that I realized the whole time, she was looking at the wrong player! lol. She still doesn't know and truthfully, it's hard to tell in the pic because the player has a scruffy beard just like Bryant, but I think he is one of the pitchers. I only know because I saw that guy there, and then beyond him, Bryant playing catch with another player. (his name and number on the back of the uniform gave him away.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> So the suspension was overturned, but I think the Dodgers would be nuts to play him in the next 2 days.


What I heard is that they simply haven't had a chance to hear the appeal yet . . . . but, in the mean time, he is eligible for tonight.

But, I agree: they'd be nuts to put him in the ball game.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I doubt Utley could have made any positive difference in that game tonight!

As far as the St. Louis series, I don't think two straight wins are in the "cards".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mets were kind of fired up, weren't they?  Hope it continues today.

And still behind the Cubbies as well!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I doubt Utley could have made any positive difference in that game tonight!
> 
> As far as the St. Louis series, I don't think two straight wins are in the "cards".


I don't know, he could have gone all Tonya Harding on the starters on the way to the dugout..


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations Cub's fans!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

CUBS WIN!!!  CUBS  WIN!!!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> CUBS WIN!!! CUBS


Woo-hoo!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> I don't know, he could have gone all Tonya Harding on the starters on the way to the dugout..


Oh my, that's funny, Chad!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray for the Cubbies! They SO deserve it!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I am going to go out on a limb tonight and predict that the 2015 World Series will be won by a team wearing blue caps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I am going to go out on a limb tonight and predict that the 2015 World Series will be won by a team wearing blue caps.


Ya know . . . there's probably a statistic about that!

I'm just glad the Dodgers and the Cardinals lost.  Sentimental favorite is still the Cubs.

Mets last were in the WS in 2000, last won in '86
Royals were last in the WS last year, last won in '85
Blue Jays were last in the WS in '91 and '92 and won both years
Cubs were last in the WS in 1945 and haven't won since 1908.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I am going to go out on a limb tonight and predict that the 2015 World Series will be won by a team wearing blue caps.


But what is the emblem on the cap going to be?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

loonlover said:


> But what is the emblem on the cap going to be?


The team's logo.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Fixed it for you....


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

So glad my Mets are in it! That heads up running the bases by Murphy was crazy. Im surprised we haven't seen it before with all the shifts happening.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, since I've got dual US-Canadian citizenship & Houston lost (where I grew up) - I clearly have to root for the Blue Jays!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Still  holding out hope for the Cubbies.  And the Jays.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Still holding out hope for ... And the Jays.


Me too!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son feels he must back the Mets -- he lives in northern NJ and feels he would be in mortal peril if he didn't.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My son feels he must back the Mets -- he lives in northern NJ and feels he would be in mortal peril if he didn't.


So would he be backing the Yankees, too?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> So would he be backing the Yankees, too?


Well, no. There _are_ limits.   

Honestly, he doesn't care that much . . . . and growing up a military brat he has no strong allegiance to any one team . . . Mets are in, they're close, and it's all anyone is talking about, apparently. Now, if the Nats were in it, he'd be with them all the way. Or the Orioles. 'Cause there's family loyalty at stake!

Personally, I wouldn't mind too much if the Mets did it . . . if you're going to loose the division, it's better to lose to the guys who won the WS, right?  But, still, Cubbies have my moral support . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, sadness for the Cubs. 

Now pulling for the Blue Jays because with both teams on the east cost the game times will be more sensible.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Nothing sensible about the time on last night's game!  What a World Series Game 1, great baseball game. Short night, though...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

very tired at work today....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't stay up for it . . . was keeping an eye on it but as I'd spent all day Monday and Tuesday with my dad (minor outpatient procedure, he's fine) I was pretty tired by the time I got home on Tuesday. By 10 p.m. I couldn't keep my eyes open . . . . 

I'm thinking it's going to be a CRAZY series!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sort of paying attention. It's difficult for me to watch; either I'm at a game at night, or I go to bed early seeing as I'm the spouse of a high school math teacher, and we have an early wake-up in the morning.

Thankfully I'm a neutral, so I really don't have a horse in the race. When I was younger, I listened to the Mets on WFAN at night, since the station faded in and out on my old stereo. West coast trips were a great way to fall asleep.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

btw, crebel and i (and some friends) are in chat most nights so she can give me a play by play of the game.  we stayed up until the end of the game last night, so we are both a bit tired.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mets aren't doing well in the WS.  In '86 they lost the first two games of the WS, so anything is possible, but I am not optimistic.

Used to be a good Mets fan but lost interest in early '90s.  

I'm at work during these games, but when I got home Tuesday at 12:30am, they were still playing, so I had it on.  

Few people at work are interested.  Those who are interested in baseball are Yankees fans. Co-workers on my shift don't care.  Last week one of them was routing against the Mets, because she lives in Queens and drives, so she didn't want the traffic in her neighborhood tied up more than usual.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Last week one of them was routing against the Mets, because she lives in Queens and drives, so she didn't want the traffic in her neighborhood tied up more than usual.


I can't stand people like that. Either root for them, or simply shut up because the ones who do care really don't think those peoples' opinions matter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sean Sweeney said:


> I can't stand people like that. Either root for them, or simply shut up because the ones who do care really don't think those peoples' opinions matter.


Mostly . . . . there will be the same amount of traffic whether they win or lose.  Unless, of course, they lose 4 in a row right quick. 

I'm rooting for Tyler Clippard.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I couldn't stay up for it . . . was keeping an eye on it but as I'd spent all day Monday and Tuesday with my dad (minor outpatient procedure, he's fine) I was pretty tired by the time I got home on Tuesday. By 10 p.m. I couldn't keep my eyes open . . . .
> 
> I'm thinking it's going to be a CRAZY series!


I'm in California, and I was falling asleep by the end. But that was some game! I'm actually kind of rooting for the Royals - they played the Giants tough last year, and I love Salvador Perez - but I'll be happy if we can just get 6 or 7 games, and at least one or two more like game 1.

Brief hijack: The Nats hired Bud Black as their new manager, and I think it's an excellent choice. I think Black did a good job in San Diego with what he had. And the Giants did OK with an ex-Padre manager.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Brief hijack: The Nats hired Bud Black as their new manager, and I think it's an excellent choice. I think Black did a good job in San Diego with what he had. And the Giants did OK with an ex-Padre manager.


Did not hear that. Heard about Mattingly going to the Marlins. He will more than likely not get the same results with Miami than he did with the Dodgers.

And as a Red Sox fan, I'm thoroughly for this.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations, Kansas City. Great to see a small market club win.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bummer for the Mets . . . . .


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad Salvador Perez got MVP, I'm not a sports hero/worshipper kinda guy, but seems like a really good fellow and hard worker.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

5 months to opening day


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> 5 months to opening day


And 90-someodd to pitchers and catchers report. Thankfully there's NFL on Sundays, and Premier League on the weekends to keep this rabid sports fan _occupado_.


----------

